# First Sergeant Albert Marie



## BloodStripe (Oct 10, 2014)

http://www.ktvu.com/news/news/local/passengers-outraged-over-treatment-army-ranger/nhfzk/



> Passengers on a U.S. Airways flight were upset over how a flight attendant treated an Army Ranger.
> 
> According to a report by Channel 9, the passengers on the flight from Portland, Oregon to Charlotte claim First Sergeant Albert Marie asked a flight attendant if he could hang his uniform jacket so it wouldn’t get wrinkled.
> 
> ...



I normally don't fly US Airways and that will certainly be the case from here on out. Southwest may be full of children, but at least they are typically well behaved and the customer service is always top notch.

Kudos to the 1st Sgt for keeping his cool and upholding the high standards of the US Army, Rangers and SF.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 10, 2014)

There will always be those that enforce the "letter of the law" without taking the "spirit of the law" into consideration.

It would have been simple enough to explain that the closet was for first class passengers, but if there was space, his coat could be placed there, if no space...no coat.

I agree as to the 1st Sergeant's demeaner. Professional....


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 10, 2014)

FWIW- U.S. Scair is now owned by American, another airline whose standards have plummeted.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> FWIW- U.S. Scair is now owned by American, another airline whose standards have plummeted.



I think American's standard of service was pulled through the cellar floor simply by the acquisition of US Air.  I honestly can't think of one single experience that I, or anyone I know personally, have had with US Air that WASN'T terrible.

That being said, I'm thoroughly impressed with 1SG Marie's patience and professional demeanor during all this.  The consummate "Quiet Professional."


----------



## 0699 (Oct 10, 2014)

Leave it to a First Sergeant to expect special treatment.


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 11, 2014)

I've had similar experiences with US Airways. I had all of my service/dress uniforms in my garment bag for a carry on, and asked if I could hang it in their closet. 

They said the closet was "for 1st class passengers only" as well. I didn't make a fuss about it, as I checked in 3 giant sea bags and a rifle case for free prior to boarding.


----------



## CDG (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't see why this is a story.  The flight attendant was just doing her job. She chose to enforce the policy as it was written and I have no issue with that.  Hardly something for people to be "outraged" over.


----------



## pardus (Oct 11, 2014)

CDG said:


> I don't see why this is a story.  The flight attendant was just doing her job. She chose to enforce the policy as it was written and I have no issue with that.  Hardly something for people to be "outraged" over.



Except she was being a bitch in the way she went about it, yelled at a passenger, and she wouldn't allow passengers to exchange seats.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 11, 2014)

CDG said:


> I don't see why this is a story.  The flight attendant was just doing her job. She chose to enforce the policy as it was written and I have no issue with that.  Hardly something for people to be "outraged" over.



While I was reading the story, I wasn't taken aback by the fact that the FA told the 1SG that the closet was for first class passengers only, it was the fact that she was reportedly rude about it, and not just to him, but to a whole bunch of other people.  I've worked customer service jobs before I enlisted and after I got out, and I can tell you that there was absolutely NO goddamn reason for the stewie to flip shit on other passengers. 

Oh, and don't get me fucking started about not allowing someone from the front of the plane to trade out with a troop seated in peasant class.  My aunt, the travel agent, has gotten upgrades to business/first class more times than I care to count because of her frequent flyer status.  Because of her background in a military family (AF brat, and VERRRRRRY proud of her niece, even if I did join the Army instead), she has swapped her seat with a uniformed troop in coach on more than one occasion, and she has never been told that she couldn't do it, politely or rudely.  Some of her clients have done the same thing with no adverse reaction from the flight crew.  Hell, my aunt sweet talked getting me into an unsold seat in business on a transatlantic flight we were on with absolutely nothing but smiles (and my sending my ice cream sundae back to her when desserts came round, I know where my bread's buttered).

Why did I say that?  Because at no time was any passenger in business/first class ever told that they couldn't do whatever the fuck they wanted with a seat that they most likely paid a couple of thousand dollars for.  Not by the pilot, not by a stewie, and God Himself had better things to do with his time. 

Unless someone comes with some incontrovertible evidence that this bitch of a FA DIDN'T flip her shit at other passengers, I'm going to hold fast and strong to my opinion that she was a right fucking cunt who needs a fucking cactus coated in powdered fiberglass and horse liniment shoved directly through her fuck hole, through her cervix, and straight into the egg mcmuffins with the aid of a speculum made of broken glass.  She is just one more shining example of why US Airways is a fucking shit airline, and I would sooner hitchhike my way across the country unarmed and nekkid before I ever fly them again.


----------



## Dame (Oct 14, 2014)

About time.



> *Airline Apologizes for Flight Attendant's Treatment of Soldier*
> US Airways has apologized after one of its flight attendants refused to hang a soldier’s uniform in the plane’s coat closet because he was not seated in first class.
> 
> "To be sure, we simply did not get this one right,” US Airways Capt. Jim Palmersheim, the senior manager for Veterans and Military Initiatives, wrote in a lengthy post on the company’s Facebook page.
> ...


https://gma.yahoo.com/airline-apolo...t-soldier-163600185--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2014)

I want to know what's being done about/to the flight attendant.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 14, 2014)

pardus said:


> I want to know what's being done about/to the flight attendant.


Nothing.

I stopped flying Eastern because of a shitty Flight Attendent.  Eastern stopped flying because of shitty Flight Attendants.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm always surprised to hear about people getting free upgrades etc. Guess I was flying in uniform when it wasn't cool to be military.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 15, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> I'm always surprised to hear about people getting free upgrades etc. Guess I was flying in uniform when it wasn't cool to be military.



Nah, you're just so big you're lucky you weren't checked as baggage.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2014)

pardus said:


> I want to know what's being done about/to the flight attendant.


 
She's being sent to ARTB at Benning for a course in airborne etiquette.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2014)

_"I'm going to hold fast and strong to my opinion that she was a right fucking cunt who needs a fucking cactus coated in powdered fiberglass and horse liniment shoved directly through her fuck hole, through her cervix, and straight into the egg mcmuffins with the aid of a speculum made of broken glass. She is just one more shining example of why US Airways is a fucking shit airline, and I would sooner hitchhike my way across the country unarmed and nekkid before I ever fly them again." -- _racing_kitty


Now that, gentlemen, is prose.


----------

